# APR Vs ChrisGalletovr6 ?



## mxb225 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just chipped my Jetta Mk5 with Stage II of Chrisgalletovr6 and the performance gains was great, really really powerfull. I was an APR fan but not anymore.

Any experience with Chrisgalleto ? 

Thks, Mauro.


----------



## mirkoparaguayoVR6 (Aug 24, 2010)

*y´re right bro!!*

Mauro

chrisvr6 has always been giving away 5 a 10 hp plus!!!!, He must have been sorcerer in another life. 

you must know it,


----------

